# what i did to basically Cure my IBS



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

hi this is my first post here but i used to have horrible IBS and the Diarrhea type but never the constipation typeim glad i found these forums so i can share with you all what has litterally saved my life and basically cured my IBS Diarrhea typei used to be 330 pounds and have diarrehea everyday it was so bad that i could not run with out haveing to take a #### and even if i just walked with in 10 or so mins i would need to take a ####i also had the most horrible gas 24/7 it was ruining my life i could not go out or around anyone because it plagued me everydaymy gut also hurt very bad all in all it had completely ruined my life and i was dieingi used to not beable to eat even a single bite of broccoli or fatning greasy meat with out geting horrible gas all day longbut this is what i did to cure all my illnesses obesity and IBS and saved my lifei started on the atkins diet i ate high fat, medium protein, low carb and i was loseing fat off my body rapidly but also my stomach/IBS was very slowly healing it got better and better every dayi now could eat giant bowl fulls of broccoli and tons of fatning greasy meat and get NO GAS what so ever i found out all my problems were caused by them horrible refined/unnatural carbohydratesits like magic when you cut the carbs out of your diet your IBS just gets better i know it seems impossible to believe that you could ever eat broccoli or fatning meat and get no gas but its true it works 100%the things this diet will give you are greatly imporved health , 99% reduced gas or gas free (yes really) , 99% cured IBS as long as you stay on the dieti can now eat a GIANT meal and go running or what ever i want and get NO GAS NO haveing to take a #### no ANYTHING it is all 100% normal i now have a 100% normal healthy body my stomach took 6 months to fully 100% heal but it was really damaged and i was still eating foods that irritated it like mayo/vinegar that i 100% avoid now though but so i think if i did not eat them bad foods it would have 100% healed with in 4-5 monthswhen you start the diet with a damaged stomach it will still hurt when you eat food it takes time it heals slowly but it does heal and once healed it will not hurt anymore but you will notice some great improvments right away like no gasthis diet is a life long diet and it is very easy to stick to so i hope you give it a chance it works it has basically saved my life i have also lost 150 pounds of fat and gained 50-55 pounds of muscle i now weigh 235 poundsagain i know it seems to good to be true but i swear it works it will help youil also post my personal exp and info and weblinksavoid all : White and black pepper, vinegar, capers, cinnamon, Cornstarch, Corn syrup, Nutmeg, Vanilla , Ketchup, pickles, mayonnaise, mustard, relish Coffee, Distilled liquor, Black Tea , i find these foods upset my stomachnow also i like to keep the fiber in my diet extremely low i like to cut ALL the stems off my broccoli and only eat the top flower part yes i know this does not make any sense but once your stomach is fully healed fiber just irritates it and flushes out nutrients however if you suffer from constipation then you may want to keep the fiber in your diet thats one thing im still not sure onand here is links to help explain how to do the diet and more about IBS







http://www.atkinsdietbulletinboard.com/forums/http://www.biblelife.org/bowel.htmhttp://www.biblelife.org/leakygut.htmhttp://www.biblelife.org/myths.htmGod bless you all i know this will atleast 99% cure your IBS -_-edit: i would like to edit this and addmake sure you never eat any soy soy is an abomination it is not a food along with doing many horrible things one of the things it does is cause stomach problems and soy lethicin is bad toohttp://www.westonaprice.org/Cruel-and-Unus...-Prisoners.htmlhttp://www.soyonlineservice.co.nz/


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> i know this will atleast 99% cure your IBS


Really?? Because you seem to know much more than many IBS experts! I am glad you found something to help you.... however... If you are selling something it does NOT belong on this Forum.BQ


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

i am selling nothing you can learn how to do all this 100% freeexperts? why does this have anything to do with experts? this has worked and healed every person i know who had IBSthe only people who still get problems are people who suffer from constipation im not 100% sure how to fix that some of them like eating lots of fiber thoughand i guess cure was the wrong word but rather 100% manage to the point it feels like you have been 100% cured of the illness as long as you stick to that dietand another thing i should have added is fiber does not irritate the stomach anywere near as much as mayo/vineger etc so if you have bad constipation by all means eat lots of fiber iv heard of lots of people that it helps for constipation and yes i know fiber is supposed to help for diarrhea IBS but when on this diet your stomach heals and you dont get diarrhea and fiber ends up just causeing problems for people with diarrhea IBSi know its hard to understand you would need to try the diet yourself to know what im talking about just dont rush the diet make sure you learn about it and how to do it properly cause carbohydrates(not counting fiber) interfere with your body being able to handle and use fat properly so if you did not do the diet right and ate lots of carbs/fat then it would not work in any way so make sure you learn how to do it rightno more than 20 carbohydrates a day ( not counting fiber ) then after 2-3 weeks you can slightly add more in just read up on it to learn how to do it all the free info you need on how to do the diet is in this linkhttp://www.atkinsdietbulletinboard.com/forums/more infoaround 20 carbohydrates a day or less not counting fiberAbout amounts - the 2002 edition of DANDR states that we can have 2 cups of Salad Veggies and 1 cup of Other Veggies, or 3 cups of Salad Veggies... even if you pick veggies with very low carb counts, the 3 cups rule stays in effect for Induction.Here is a list of the Acceptable foods:Acceptable Foods These are the foods you may eat liberally during Induction: all fish, all fowl, all shellfish, all meat, all eggs *Oysters and mussels are higher in carbs than other shellfish, so limit them to four ounces per day. **Processed meats, such as ham, bacon, pepperoni, salami, hot dogs and other luncheon meats and some fish may be cured with added sugar and will contribute carbs. Try to avoid meat and fish products cured with nitrates, which are known carcinogens. Also beware of products that are not exclusively meat, fish or fowl, such as imitation fish, meatloaf and breaded foods. Finally, do not consume more than four ounces of organ meats a day. OTHER FOODS THAT ARE ACCEPTABLE DURING INDUCTION Cheese You can consume three to four ounces daily of the following full-fat, firm, soft and semi-soft aged cheeses*, including: cheddar cow, sheep and goat cheese cream cheese Gouda mozzarella Roquefort and other blue cheeses Swiss *All cheeses have some carbohydrate content. The quantity you eat should be governed by that knowledge. The rule of thumb is to count 1 ounce of cheese as equivalent to 1 gram of carbohydrate. Note that cottage cheese, farmer's cheese and other fresh cheeses are not permitted during Induction. No "diet" cheese, cheese spreads or whey cheeses are permitted. Individuals with known yeast symptoms, dairy allergy or cheese intolerance must avoid cheese. Imitation cheese products are not allowed, except for soy or rice cheese but check the carbohydrate content. Vegetables You can have two to three cups per day of: alfalfa sprouts daikon mushrooms arugula endive parsley bok choy escarole peppers celery fennel radicchio chicory jicama radishes chives lettuce romaine lettuce cucumber moche sorrel These salad vegetables are high in phytonutrients and provide a good source of fiber. Other Vegetables You can have one cup per day of these veggies if salad does not exceed two cups. The following vegetables are slightly higher in carbohydrate content than the salad vegetables: artichoke celery root pumpkin artichoke hearts rhubarb asparagus chard sauerkraut bamboo shoots collard greens scallions dandelion snow peas bean sprouts dandelion greens spaghetti squash beet greens eggplant spinach broccoli hearts of palm string or wax beans broccoli rabe kale summer squash brussels kohlrabi tomato bean sprouts leeks turnips cabbage okra water chestnuts cauliflower onion zucchini If a vegetable, such as spinach or tomato, cooks down significantly, it must be measured raw so as not to underestimate its carb count. Salad Garnishes crumbled crisp bacon grated cheese minced hard-boiled egg sauted mushrooms sour cream Spices All spices to taste, but make sure none contain added sugar. Herbs basil garlic rosemary cayenne pepper ginger sage cilantro oregano tarragon dill pepper thyme For salad dressing, use oil and vinegar (but not balsamic vinegar, which contains sugar) or lemon juice and herbs and spices. Prepared salad dressings without added sugar and no more than two carbs per tablespoon serving are also fine. Acceptable Fats and Oils Many fats, especially certain oils, are essential to good nutrition. Olive oil is particularly valuable. All other vegetable oils are allowed, the best being canola, walnut, grapeseed, sesame, sunflower and safflower oils, especially if they are labeled "cold-pressed" or "expeller-pressed." Do not cook polyunsaturated oils, such as corn, soybean and sunflower oil, at high temperatures or allow to brown or smoke. Butter is allowed. Margarine should be avoided, not because of its carbohydrate content, but because it is usually made of trans fats (hydrogenated oils), which are a serious health hazard. (Some nonhydrogenated margarines are available in health-food stores.) You don't have to remove the skin and fat from meat or fowl. Salmon and other cold-water fish are an excellent source of omega-3 fatty acids. Remember that trying to do a low-fat version of the Atkins Nutritional ApproachTM will interfere with fat burning and derail your weight loss. Artificial Sweeteners You must determine which artificial sweeteners agree with you, but the following are allowed: sucralose (marketed as Splenda), saccharin, cyclamate and acesulfame-K. Natural sweeteners ending in the suffix "-ose," such as maltose, fructose, etc., should be avoided. However, certain sugar alcohols, such as maltitol, do not affect blood sugar and are acceptable. Saccharin has been extensively studied, and harmful effects were produced in the lab when fed to rats only in extremely high doses. The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has removed saccharin from its list of carcinogens, basing its decision upon a thorough review of the medical literature and the National Institute of Science's statement that there is "no clear association between saccharin and human cancer." It can be safely consumed in moderation, meaning no more than three packets a day. Saccharin is marketed as Sweet'n Low. We discourage the use of aspartame (marketed as NutraSweet and Equal) because of clinical observations that it slows weight loss in certain individuals. The FDA has approved the herb stevia for use only as a supplement, not as a sweetener. The Atkins preference, however, is sucralose (Splenda), the only sweetener made from sugar. Sucralose is safe, noncaloric and does not raise blood sugar. It has been used in Canada for years, and the FDA recently approved it after reviewing more than 100 studies conducted over the past 20 years. Note that each packet of sugar substitute contains about 1 gram of carbohydrate, so don't forget to include the amount in your daily totals. Acceptable Beverages Be sure to drink a minimum of eight eight-ounce glasses of water each day, including: Filtered water Mineral water Spring water Tap water Additionally, you can have the following: Clear broth/bouillon (not all brands; read the label) Club soda Cream, heavy or light (limit to two to three tablespoons a day; note carbohydrate content) Decaffeinated coffee or tea* Diet soda made with sucralose (Splenda); be sure to count the carbs Essence-flavored seltzer (must say "no calories" and should not contain aspartame) Herb tea (without barley or any fruit sugar added) Lemon juice or lime juice (note that each contains 2.8 grams carbohydrate per ounce); limit to two to three tablespoons *Excessive caffeine may cause unstable blood sugar and should be avoided by those who suspect they are caffeine dependent. Everyone should try to avoid caffeine. Grain beverages (coffee substitutes) are not allowed. Alcoholic beverages are also not permitted during Induction; those low in carbohydrates are an option, in moderation, in later phases. Special Category Foods To add variety, each day you can also eat 10 to 20 olives, half a small avocado, an ounce of sour cream or three ounces of unsweetened heavy cream, as well as two to three tablespoons of lemon juice or lime juice. But be aware that these foods occasionally slow down weight loss in some people, and may need to be avoided in the first two weeks. If you seem to be losing slowly, moderate your intake of these foodsofcourse where it says pepper vinegar and such dont eat that like i stated in my first post


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

I have heard that low carb has helped people with ibs-d which is what I have and I have been thinking about giving it a try. However I would want to stay lowfat while on the low carb. Do you do that or just eat the high fat meats? Can you give me an example of the way you eat in a day?


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

you cannot eat low fat and low carb it will not work your body will have no energy thentrust me when i say this fat will no longer hurt your gut or your body in any way when you cut out the carbohydratesone of the things this diet does is switch your metabolism to a fat burning one and you need to eat high fat in a fat burning metabolism for energyalso the first week of the diet is the hardest part they call it the induction flu its not as bad as a flu but you wont feel in top shape because this is the first time your body is switching its metabolism it is only for the first week though then you will feel greatremember fat does nothing harmful to your body all the low fat things around the world is lies and myths only human made trans fats are bad for you all other fats are good for you even saturated fat cause when you cut out the carbs your body can handle and use fat and eating fat will not harm you in any way but infact will greatly help youa chicken egg is 61% fat , 37% protein ,1% carbsmothers breast milk is 50-57% fatfat is healthy to eateskimos eat up to 80% fat and they are all fit and very healthy and have no obesity or type 2 diabetes or anything of the suchin a day i would eatbreakfast 5-7 eggs with 1/10 a pound of unsalted butter and a little feta cheesesnack/lunch a steak with a little salted butter or grape seed oilafternoon lots of broccoli i like low fiber though so i cut the stems off add a bit of feta cheese to it cooked in 1/10 a pound of unsalted butter i just fry it under a lid and flip it once cook time 5 minsdinner chicken or turkey or more steakthese are just the basic foods later on when your stomach is healed and like your climbing the rungs theres rung 2 dairy which means you can add more sour cream and yogurt to your diet and see if you still lose weight or in this case still have a happy stomachrung 3 nuts/seedsrung 4 berriesrung 5 alcohal just skip this onerung 6 beans and such note do not eat any soy soy is toxic sept for fermented soy but no one eats that sept in japan and soy sauce in the western countries are not fermenteddont eat any soy lethian eitherinfo on soyhttp://www.soyonlineservice.co.nz/rung 7 fruitrung 8 starchy vegetables potatos/cornrung 9 whole grainsnote i belive most of you will reach rung 4 and that will be as far as we can go at first but dont worry there is tons of low carb recipes so we can 100% manage are IBS and still eat yummy foodlater on when your stomach is doing really good 6 months down the road you could try going up to Rung 7 but you need to be careful remember fruit has been alterd by man it is no longer the fruit are ancestors ate it now has much more sugar thats why berries are better for us they are still more naturalalso i cant eat seeds/nuts to much fiber but someone who suffers from constipation might like itand dont rush to rung 4 though start at inductionoh ya one thing i just rememberdred meat and meat in general really helps at repairing damaged stomachs however untill your stomach is healed eating any food will cause pain but not necessarily be damageing it but you still gotta eat meat even though it hurts your gut a little keep eating meat you need meat to repair your stomach and in a few months it will be doing alot better but it will be slow but you will notice things like no gas right away


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well excuse me Ziggy.. but you will forgive my cynicism. You joined when?? Yesterday?? And you seem to know many IBS'ers who have been "cured" by these things.Well I am here to tell you each IBS'er is different and unique. What helps one of us doesn't always help another of us. For many of us.. our IBS symptoms have absolutely nothing to do with what we eat.. rather.. THAT we eat.Like I said... I am glad *you* found something to help *you* & thanks for sharing it. But please do not think that YOUR way is the ONLY way to manage IBS symptoms because.. simply.. that just isn't true. And to state so is misleading at the very least.BQ


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

ok i understandi hope everyone trys it atleast cause my IBS was so bad and this way of eating makes it like i dont have IBSeveryone on the atkins forums that had IBS said it cured there IBS thats why i said it cured other peoples as well as minethese types of things may be hard to discover for people with IBS because eating fatty meat and broccoli used to = impossible and horrible gas results if i didbut by just removeing the carbohydrates its mind blowing its like magic i can eat fatty meat and broccoli and now it = 100% good no problems what so ever


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I'm glad for you and others but truly... this.. I'm sorry to say.. won't work for _all_ of us. And as long as you can accept that.. great!All the bestBQ


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ziggy your cure should be on a diet website not IBS!Maybe the fact you were severely overweight was your problem. If overweight your body has to work a lot harder to excrete the fats and unwanted foods hence lots of trips to the toilet.As BQ correctly said,with lots of us it's that we actually eat and not what we eat.Goodbye.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

ZiggyHalf the foods on your list would set half teh members of this site off. and it wouldent do any favours for gers sufferers either. glad it helped you, but to alot of ibsers, especially those who suffer from GCR high fat will only cause problems.CheersIan


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice info ziggy. I have changed my diet to a low carb diet with many health fats and have been going much better. I have read trough some of your links (before you posted them) . Lots of good info in there.Many natural healing diet have much of the same info.Not everyone has the will power or drive to make drastic health/diet changes. Thanks for posting it and Good job!Pat


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

I will just have to watch the dairy part of it as far as milk, cheese and yogurt cause I am lactose intolerant. I have been able to do ok with some cheese and egg white, I can not eat yolks. I am sure I could work around this and at least give it a try for 2 weeks or so to see if I can tolerate it. I did do the Atkins yrs ago and my symptoms did ease up but I had heard bad things about high fat so I changed my diet. Thanks for all the info. Although this will not work for everyone it may work for some. Patman75 what type of low carb do you eat? The high fat or low fat or just do your own thing?


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

mrae said:


> Patman75 what type of low carb do you eat? The high fat or low fat or just do your own thing?


Today I do my own thing but with roots in many healing programs.I started strictly low carb with lots of veggies with good fats for 3 months then I slowly started adding fruits and gluten free carbs.This is the diet I followed strictly for 3 months. http://www.healingnaturallybybee.com/Today I eat lots of veggies, 3-5 servings of good fats, 1-3 serving of complex carbs (glulten free grains) brown, wild rice, buckwheat, GF rolled oats, 2 serving fo fruits, 3-4 serving of meat. Nuts & fruits for snacks.I also follow food combining rules.I do take supplements, omega 3 fish oils, antioxidants (flavoids), calcium & meds at a reduced quantity.I soon will be trying RAW dairy products.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Low fat and low Carb diets might help and certain foods are triggers, but foods don't cause IBS.It might not have been Classic IBS to begin with perhaps.accurate IBS diet informationIBS Diethttp://www.aboutibs.org/site/about-ibs/management/ibs-diet/accurate ibs informationJohn hopkins Gastroenterology and Hepatologyhttp://www.hopkins-gi.org/GDL_Disease.aspx...17-CF1E7426C8BA


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

"There is no evidence that digestion of food is different in those with IBS compared to those without IBS. Diet, food and eating do not cause IBS. However, muscles and nerves are over-reactive in IBS. This can cause the bowel to over-respond to stimuli. Even a normal event such as the act of eating itself, and not a particular food, may aggravate symptoms at times. Eating releases hormones that stimulate the gut."http://www.aboutibs.org/site/about-ibs/management/ibs-diet/


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

hi mrae you dont need to eat any dairy on this diet milk is way to high in carbs so you cant drink it anywayscheese and such you can avoid and still do the diet perfectlyalso i have heard of in rare cases people being allergic to eggs but if you can only eat the egg whites then dont bother eating eggs at all xDbut really though you should give egg yolks another chance when you get into the diet some foods that once caused great problems will now cause no problems what so ever when the carbs are cut outand guys you cant do a low carb, low fat, high protein diet you will get major health problems it is very dangerous to do that for any length of timeits gotta be high fat, medium protein, low carbi suppose you could slightly up your protein meat intake for awhile though if you have a damaged stomachmrae you said in the past you tried it and your symptoms got better but then you stoped because people said eating fat was bad well iv been on this diet for over 6 years and im doing great and everyone i know who does the diet has got way better colesterol and all around health is way better really eating fat only does good things for the body when you cut the carbs out but ofcourse avoid man made trans fats they are badalso it takes 6 months to get your colesterol levels really good so dont go checking them 2 weeks into the diet xDalso remember the first week is the hardest part of the diet as your body switches metabolismsyour metabolism would not even switch if you ate low fat xD


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It seems to me that we have seen lots of info about success with Atkins and the South Beach Diet before. Low carbs seem to be a key, although I would have difficulty adding more meat fat to my diet. As most of us who have had success have figured out, nothing works for more than some percentage of us. You just don't know if it is you unless you try it out. Personal success, alone, does not predict anything for anyone. Still, congrats on getting past this, thanks for bringing it forward, and hopefully this will reach others for whom it may be beneficial.Mark


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

i find that liqud fat drippings from a roast that was cooked in the oven if i take that and fill a glass with it and drink it it will hurt my gut how ever this will hurt anyones gut your body cant absorb that much liquid fat at one sittingand no crock pot or over cooked meat. meat that has been cooked to much seems to upset my stomachbut i find the best type of fat to eat is fat on like ribeye steaks freshly cooked and egg yolks and olive oil , grape seed oil , chicken and turkey skin , fish skin etcred meat and meat in general will be hard on a damaged stomach it will cause discomfort at first however meat and fat is 100% needed in order to repair a damaged stomach so try cooking it fresh and maybe chewing it really good you gotta get that into your body to heal it it will cause less and less discomfort as your stomach gets more healthyalso a tip for helping to do the diet right is try and aim for a food % of 65%fat, 30%protein, 5%carbs the % dont have to be spot on thats just to try and aim for www.fitday.com can help you see your % also dont eat more than 20 carbohydrates in a day not counting fiber and 15 of the 20 carbohydrates must come from the acceptable vegetables listalso when you start this diet dont eat insain amounts of fiber to much can upset your stomach i like to keep mine as low as possible but people with constipation may enjoy some but really how much fiber comes down to personal choice i think but its hard to figure it out till your stomach is fully healedalso maybe you may need more protein meat to help a damaged stomach so you could try aiming for awhile at 60%fat, 35%protein, 5% carbsalso if you think them food % are hard to get you will be amazed at how easy it is a chicken egg is 61% fatand i hear what your saying Mark it may not work for everyone and you have difficulty adding more meat and fat to your diet im not ignoreing you with this reply xD im just giveing more of the advice that basically saved my life i could not handle much meat or fat in my diet when i ate high carbs in the past when my IBS was bad i could not even handle 1 bite of fatty meat or broccoli xD but when the carbs are cut out everything is 100% differentnow the only things that give me gas and such is potatos and bread the high carb stuff that i dont eat anymore


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

I am so set on what I eat that I find myself wanting to really give this a try but am scared it will make things worse. Did it make things worse for your d in the beginning? I thought maybe I could start out with Chicken and lower fat and gradually work my way up to adding in more fat rather than all at once.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

well the start is the hardest part of the diet but i think the start of the diet is even easier than eating high carbohydrates though still the start of the diet is the hardest part of the diet and it will get better and better the longer you stay on ityou gotta eat high fat , medium protein , low carb in order to switch to a fat burning metabolismbut another way to tell if you are a fat burning metabolism is if you are in ketosishttp://www.biblelife.org/ketosis.htmyou can buy ketone testing strips and if they change any color at all it means your in ketosis note that dark colours just mean your dehydrated as well so any color change = your in ketosisalso bad breath = ketosis also know that ketosis symptoms are only temporary till your body adjusts the amount of ketones being produced and then they will stop spilling out of your urin and breathalso i heard from someone that the first few weeks your digestive system can feel odd when starting low carb before it gets good i guess it needs time to adapt for some peopleanyways if your really scared about eating fat then try this go 1 day eating low fat , medium protein , low carb then by the 2nd day start doing the diet high fat , medium protein , low carb by then the carbs should be out of your gut and the fat you eat wont bother you as muchyou dont have to drink liquid fat you can eat normal foods and get enough fat to do the diet you really should give chicken eggs a chance make sure the eggs are cooked i like scrambled with unsalted butter just dont eat them rawalso you can up your protein a little till your stomach is healthyremember your gut wont be healed overnight it takes time to heal but i think you will notice somethings right away like 90% less gas while the last 10% of gas is only from spazmatic intestines which will heal in timeand also with the 10% of gas you do have it will not smell as bad i know that doesnt make any sense but high carbohydrates cause foul smelling gasand remember with a damaged stomach any solid food you eat will be uncomfortable but it will slowly get better and better and you gotta eat meat for it to get better and not just things like lettuce


----------



## Ironman70 (Mar 5, 2008)

With all due respect to everyone, I have to agree with ziggy. I am bodybuilder and IBS-D sufferer for almost 10 years. I was looking into ways to cut weight and stumbled upon the Keto diet by Dave Palumbo (diet and bodybuilder guru). It basically consists of high protein, medium fats, no carbs. You use the fats for energy instead of carbs. Fats are more calorie dense than carbs so you don't need nearly as much for the same energy output. I first started this diet last christmas and found almost within weeks that I was having firm stools one or twice a day instead of 5-6 loose stools. I didn't take any special medications or the like. I lost about 30 pounds in the first 60 days and have been very happy with the results since. There are times that I do no t follow the diet (or lifestyle that I like to call it now) and I pay for it. But all in all, the keto diet has been a lifesaver for me. Any questions, feel free to ask....


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

thats great ironman70 so you eat no carbs? i wish i could try that like the eskimos but around here where i live there is no healthy animal organs too eat that are not poisoned with antibiotics xDthey feed the cows grains and corn and soybean meal which are unnatural to them and cause infections in there gut they then give the cows antibiotics to clear it up which in turn make there organs unfit to eat i think so then i need to eat vegetables to get my vitamins >_<though im not 100% sure if the antibiotics reach all or only some or none of the animal organs i dont know much about it i just heard it once but i know organic would be okanyways today i had 3 bites of a sweet potato.. and i paid for it xD first time i have had gas and a slightly upset stomach in a long time but it reminded me to stress the importance that this way of eating must be followed 100%so anyone whos gonna try this way of eating remember just 1 bite of something bad can = stomach problems and gas and remember not all carbohydrates are the same some are extra badeat absolutely nothing thats not on the allowed induction list that i posted already and no more than 20 net carbohydrates a day but also il give a few more tipsi know it said in the Special Category Foods that a half of a small avocado was ok but i would avoid it atleast till your stomach is better and can then tell if its ok for it or not. also maybe avoid mushroomsheres a vegetables listhttp://lowcarbdiets.about.com/od/whattoeat/a/whatveg.htmawhile back i had a lasagna thing sept made with spagetti squash instead of noodles well it tastes really good but one problem it was way to high in fiber it did not really give me gas but it still was uncomfortable and made lots of bowl movementsi think for people with IBS-D once on the low carb diet fiber = bad so eat low carb and low fiberwhile people with IBS-C constipation they may like fiberalso personally i think the best vegetable to eat for my stomach is broccoli with the stems completely cut off from the top flower part ofcourse so its low in fiber and then just slightly fry/cook it for 4-5 mins with unsalted butteri believe vegetables do no harm to my gut if i pick the right ones that are the lowest carb and the lowest fiber


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

ziggy7 said:


> so you eat no carbs? i wish i could try that like the eskimos but around here where i live there is no healthy animal organs too eat that are not poisoned with antibiotics xDthey feed the cows grains and corn and soybean meal which are unnatural to them and cause infections in there gut they then give the cows antibiotics to clear it up which in turn make there organs unfit to eat i think so then i need to eat vegetables to get my vitamins >_<though im not 100% sure if the antibiotics reach all or only some or none of the animal organs i dont know much about it i just heard it once but i know organic would be ok


Ziggy, this site might help you find grass fed and antibiotic free meat.http://www.eatwild.com/index.htmlKeep up the good work.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

thank you very much Patman75 il look at that also this blog shows some more reasons why organic and natural animals are so much better to eat they have vitamins K2 MK-4 for ushttp://www.gofrolic.org/gofrolic/food_blog...quinone-4).htmlhttp://www.gofrolic.org/gofrolic/food_blog...r_me_up%21.html


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

I am going to give this a try starting tomorrow. I will see how the next two days are going to see if my urgency bowel issues get worse or not. I figure I can start out withBreakfast eggs and some cheese or bacon bitsLunch Chicken from the can with celery in itDinner Boneless, skinless chicken and some veggiesSnacks I will have to kinda see about that I will drink water and decaf tea with stevia. Then I will just go from there. I just signed up on the Atkins forum board so I will have to go and see what foods are allowed and not for the first phase. Does this sound like I am going in the right direction though for the first day? Thanks for all the advice. I won't know if it helps me unless I try so here I go


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Anything that dosent have chemicals in it or been filled with steriods and antibiotics are all good.Ian


----------



## MrBumwe (Oct 26, 2009)

This is a genuine question, I am a young guy and have Ibs-d and have stages where i find it really difficult to keep weight on, its a given that the atkinson diet will shed some kilos right??, so isn;t it a little risky for ibs sufferers who are already underweight, or is that not true??I ask this because in the past when i was first sick it was suggested i went on an ilimination diet and i had never felt so bad, the weight dropped off me and it was a real bad look,


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The only reason atkins (or any other diet) makes you lose weight is because people tend to eat fewer calories on it. If you track your calories you can make sure you eat enough regardless of what % of them come from carbs. As long as you can eat enough calories to maintain weight you will keep the weight on. There is a drop of a few pounds that happens the first day or two from depleting your glycogen store, but that is just losing some of the water you carry around with you, not an actual weight loss and it comes back the second you eat some carbs.After all a lot of body builders who are specifically trying to gain muscle weight often eat a similar diet and they can gain weight, but they make specific goals of number of grams of protein and usually that goal is more calories than they need to maintain weight.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

MrBumwe said:


> This is a genuine question, I am a young guy and have Ibs-d and have stages where i find it really difficult to keep weight on, its a given that the atkinson diet will shed some kilos right??, so isn;t it a little risky for ibs sufferers who are already underweight, or is that not true??I ask this because in the past when i was first sick it was suggested i went on an ilimination diet and i had never felt so bad, the weight dropped off me and it was a real bad look,


As long as you make sure you eat enough of the good fats you will be fine. You can use www.nutitiondata.com to make sure you are getting enough calories.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

@mraebecareful of bacon bits they may be cured in sugar and the serveing size soo small that the manufacturers are allowed to list it as 0 carbs when really theres quite alot in it so make sure the bacon bits are just bacon if the ingredients say sugar or corn starch or etc then its no goodlunch chicken from the can? that sounds like it would have hidden sugars corn starchesdinner boneless skinless chicken? maybe add a little olive oil to it when its ready to eat to keep the fat intake up remember eat absolutely nothing that is not [email protected] worry this diet takes you to your natural healthy weight and if you got no fat to lose then you will just gain muscle as long as you work the muscles out weight lifting etc and as long as your eating enough fat to keep your metabolism up to speed and protein to build muscle good % is 65% fat , 30% protein , 5% [email protected] M.just commenting on where you said ( The only reason atkins (or any other diet ) ) xDAtkins is not like a high carb diet it has many advantages such as when you eat very low carb your body will not store fat it doesnt matter how many calories you eat you will not store any fat but yes if you eat to many calories you also may not lose fat but if you cant gain fat then theres only one way it can go which is down. i dont know what happens if your body happens to be in starvation mode with a greatly slowed down metabolism though you may gain a little fat then but that wont happen if you eat a decent amount of calories this forum link explains it pretty good all the peoples answers in it are accuratehttp://www.atkinsdietbulletinboard.com/for...ic-deficit.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They've shown people can gain or lose weight on any diet of any proportion, low fat, low carb, and everything in between.What works is to find the one that typically makes you take in fewer calories than you burn. Some proportions of food will make your typical person eat fewer calories than they were eating. I know ever theory has their reason for why it isn't the calories, but in the end, it is the calories you take in vs the calories you burn.The trick is finding the diet that you can 1) eat pretty much every day for the rest of your life and 2) satisfies you so you eat fewer calories. Every diet works, just every diet only works for some people.Either they can't stay on it, or it doesn't hit the right triggers for them and limit the total amount. Sometimes just repetitiveness alone will make you eat fewer calories. We generally will eat more the more variety there is (either in one meal or between meals) which is why buffets are so dangerous for the waistline. That and just seeing unlimited amounts of food will make you take more and eat more than if they brought you just the right amount on one plate, but the variety also plays a role.


----------



## MrBumwe (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Ziggy, Kathleen & Patman,Thanks for the replies, and links, will do some research and give this a trial and see how it goes..


----------



## AmericanPatriot (Dec 6, 2009)

Not sure of OP's intentions, but with vegetables like this that most people with IBS wouldn't dream of eatingeppers radishes lettuce romaine lettuce cucumber asparagus spinach broccoli brussels kohlrabi tomato (are you trying to kill these people?!?!?!! tomato is a HUGE no-no for people with IBS!!! cabbage cauliflower onion zucchini I'd say he is not here to help cure IBS lolAnd wtf with tomatoes? seriously... That's a big resounding "ABSOLUTELY NOT!"


----------



## 14628 (Mar 12, 2007)

Yes I thought that Atkins was more about diet than anything. Since when did it become an IBS treatment. And if I remember correctly Atkins and other diets such as south beach are successful based on clever marketing only. What am I trying to say??? I think Ziggy is trying to sell something. Us people who have had IBS for such a long time can smell you coming a mile away ... We don't read past your claim of 99% cure. The only thing 99% is the percentage of people who fall for your BS.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well a clinic that does a lot of research into IBS thought enough of the low carb approach to do a clinical trial and for some people with IBS-D it did help.We have had reports here for many years that some people that start a low carb diet for whatever reason find it eases symptoms.http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1928185...mp;ordinalpos=2 is the clinical trial.I don't think every last person who tried a lower carb diet who did better is either a liar or a sales person. There may be a few, but I doubt anyone managed to get a slate of sales people signed up for a clincial trial and then got all of them to lie about their symptoms. I mean I'm cynical, but I'm not _that_ cynical. Some people may need to only limit some carbs (like fructose) but that will be limited with something like Atkins even if not specifically targetted most of the time.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

American Patriot.. Some people do fine with well cooked veggies. (And.. YES.. tomatoes as well)And I know I do fine with some of the ones on the list you made and some of those I do fine with raw as well.It is important to remember we are ALL different. What negatively effects one person has NO impact on another. What helps one person doesn't help another or in fact at times makes others feel even worse. Please keep this in mind when posting here.Thanks


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

thanks BQ and Kathleen M. and if tomatos upset you guys you dont need to eat them what i ate mainly in this diet that healed me was thiseggs , unsalted butter , broccoli , meatbefore i started the diet i could not eat a single bite of broccoli or fatning meat but when i cut out the carbohydrates everything changed i could now eat giant bowl fulls of broccoli and lots of fatty meat with no problems at all unlike before 1 bite = super 100% bad all day gas and etc problemsand remmber if you try this diet you gotta follow it 100% cause just 1 single bite of something bad like toast will set everything off


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Mr Brunwe,For many years I followed the low-fat dogma and I also almost completely avoided meat. Those were the worst years of my IBS. I was also chronically underweight.When I change to low-carb I gained significant amounts of weight, most of it muscle. I looked and felt much better. Unfortunately, low-carb, and even zero-carb eating, have not cured my IBS. But I am very happy that it cured ziggy7 and many others. And I plan to eat either low-carb or zero-carb for the rest of my life. I would respectfully disagree with Kathleen's "calories in, calories out" explanation for why many people lose weight on Atkins. I am not denying the first law of thermodynamics, but as Gary Taubes explains masterfully in his book _Good Calories, Bad Calories_, it is not the case that a calorie is a calorie is a calorie. There are qualitative differences between a calorie of fat and a calorie of carbohydrate. Many studies show, for example, that a person consuming 2,000 calories/day of mostly carbs will gain weight while the same person consuming 2,000 calories day of mostly fat with some protein will lose weight. Carbohydrates, in most people, tend to be stored as fat, leaving less energy available for exercise and other activities. So the 2,000 C carb person will exercise less and feel hungry and sluggish while the 2,000 C fat and protein person will maintain a more healthy weight and have more energy. Of course, I am speaking in generalities. The previous paragraph is based on studies. There are large amounts of individual variation.


----------



## bobby707 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi, I am a new member of this site, I'm 19 and since summer when i was diagnosed with IBS, I have been researching my condition in order to better understand how to cope with it and ideally how to cure it. To the thread maker, Ziggy, I completely agree with everything you have said and I hope that others will at least listen to you and try it if you only for a couple of weeks. Personally, my IBS is moderate (so not quite as extreme as not being able to hold it in or having unbearable gas) so I do have sympathy for all who have to deal with the more serious IBS. However, my social life at uni has obviously been affected in a big way as I have tried to avoid drinking too much alcohol, which has resulted in me missing nights out with my mates. I have also learned to appreciate good health in a way I never have before. You can take your health for granted when you are young and your body can cope with copious amounts of alcohol, carb-filled food etc. so since I was diagnosed I have sat back and realised the changes I need to make in my life. I tried all sorts of herbs and medecines including charcoal tablets, anti-spasmodics, colon cleansing tablets, IBSoothe and trust me the list goes on and on. Nothing really helped so I therefore continued to strive for an answer to my problems. The best thing I have realised is that you as a person know what is wrong with you and you know what your body can cope with so it is important not to believe everything a doctor tells you. My parents split up at the start of the year completely out of the blue after we learned my dad had been cheating on my mum for 15 years of a 20 year marriage. My mum was completely unaware of any of my dad's extra-curricular activities until this january. I disclose this much information because I want you to understand how serious it was at the time. For 6 months my stomach was absolutely fine, then mysteriously over summer I get all sorts of stomach upsets. Naturally the doctor and my mum put it all down to stress and trauma from my parents separation despite the fact I had nearly completely got over the whole thing beforehand. He prescribes some medication without doing any testing and sends me on my way. There is only one explanation for this and that is that you can't cure IBS completely because it doesn't really exist IN MY OPINION. IBS is just a name given to a collection of symptoms, which occur in many people's bodies for usually very different reasons. IBS can be down to stress, anxiety, food etc. and not everyone will respond to the same treatment. This is why not everyone will recover following Ziggy's methods. Some people, as I have said, are victims of their own anxiety and stress and this is what causes their IBS. It is nothing whatsoever to do with food in this case unless in rare cases the person could be suffering from both problems. For some people, like myself, their Ibs will respond to diet. I find when I cut out all sugar from my diet my IBS will improve dramatically and I follow many of the methods Ziggy does.What some people in my situation need to realise is that nobody on this earth actually NEEDS carbohydrate and in this respect it is completely different to fat and protein. Many symptoms of IBS are caused by carbohydrates, i.e. bloating and gas are a lot of the time (naturally not all the time) caused by sugars from carbohydrates, lactose being one of the main culprits. As soon as I took out sugary food my gas went away completely and my bloating very slowly began to ease. Then I cut down on all carbohydrates and entered a phase which is known as ketosis, which is a short period in which you experience distressing symptoms as your body switches from fuelling itself off carbs but instead off dietary fat and even your own body fat stores. I have felt much more energetic and have felt healthier since my drastic change in diet and I hope that others will at least try this diet because it has given me my life back.Obviously I don't expect you all to take my advice and all of what I have said is my own personal opinion but good health to you all and good luck for the future. Rob X


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Why are people criticising carbs right across the board.Like everything else there are good carbs and bad ones.Good ones,complex carbohydrates,like oats,White pasta,potatoes,bananas are slow release and can help you lose weight as they give you the full up feeling which prevents you from eating too much.Bad ones,simple carbohydrates,found in things like confectionery,chocolate,pastries only give you a limited time of feeling full so they are both high in calories and don't satisfy hunger for very long.I don't advise eating low carbs personally as you will feel empty a lot of the time and this can cause gas,flatulence and even make the bowel more sensitive to any types of food at all no matter how small. This happens to me anyway not sure about anybody else.I have been watching my weight over recent months and have lost about 14 lbs,but was not overweight it was more for feeling better about myself,but my IBS was really not that different than before other than less food intake=less bowel movements. No secret there or no cure for IBS either.I found oats in the morning helped me as they are soluble fibre and they prevent me overeating during the day but that's me personally and it might effect others differently. In fact I don't eat it every day as it can still irritate my bowel and cause bloating but it can help occasionally.Sometimes being severely overweight and losing weight can help your IBS as your body doesn't have to work as hard to get rid of excess body waste and it seems to improve but so does everything else as it takes strain from your body as a whole.I think BQ is spot on in that everybody is different and it doesn't appear to be the actual type of food we eat but the way our digestive system reacts to food of many different types.


----------

